# Donnarumma, nuova paperona contro il Marsiglia.



## Toby rosso nero (17 Aprile 2022)

Ennesima paperona di Donnarumma, questa volta in campionato contro il Marsiglia.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Aprile 2022)




----------



## malos (17 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Ci fa più godere ora che quando era con noi.


----------



## kekkopot (17 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ennesima paperona di Donnarumma, questa volta in campionato con il Marsiglia.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Che bidone dell'umido. A quante siamo in questa stagione? Confronto impietoso con Mike...


----------



## Djici (17 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ennesima paperona di Donnarumma, questa volta in campionato con il Marsiglia.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Nel classico contro Marsiglia 
I tifosi se hanno potuto perdonarlo (e ho qualche dubbio) contro il Real di sicuro non lo faranno per questa sua papera 
Speriamo in una sconfitta.


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Aprile 2022)

E la collezione di farfalle si ingrandisce. Tra un po' dovrà uscire dalla casa per quante ne ha.


----------



## sacchino (17 Aprile 2022)

Si lamenta perchè il gol lo voleva fare lui.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Aprile 2022)

Adesso che è nudo, tutto viene a galla.

Non ha neanche il senso deltempo nelle uscite, ma son cose che si sapevano.

L'errore ci sta, non ci sta mancare i fondamentali genetici.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Aprile 2022)

Insistono con questa pippa quando hanno in panchina un portiere ben più forte.


----------



## chicagousait (17 Aprile 2022)

Il nuovo mobile dell'ikea di Parigi


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Aprile 2022)

Sarà ancora colpa dei fischi di San Siro.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ennesima paperona di Donnarumma, questa volta in campionato con il Marsiglia.
> 
> Video al secondo post.



mamma mia. sempre peggio. Comunque lo dico da un pò, ha una tendenza all'invecchiamento precoce, a 16 anni aveva la barba a 22 sta diventando obeso.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

E questo infame disastroso dovrebbe ritornare al Milan al posto di Maignan?


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Aprile 2022)

Zero pietà per chi si comporta da infame. 

Deve restare tranquillo, un Modigliani non può perdere di valore per qualche papera…. O no? 
gli consiglio di iniziare a studiare L’arabo o il turco, perché dopo che fallirà al psg con quello stipendio li sono in quei paesi può finire. 
Come distruggersi la carriera in 6 mesi, dovrebbe ringraziare il pizzaiolo.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> *Zero pietà per chi si comporta da infame.*
> 
> Deve restare tranquillo, un Modigliani non può perdere di valore per qualche papera…. O no?
> gli consiglio di iniziare a studiare L’arabo o il turco, perché dopo che fallirà al psg con quello stipendio li sono in quei paesi può finire.
> Come distruggersi la carriera in 6 mesi, dovrebbe ringraziare il pizzaiolo.



Rivederlo con la nostra maglia sarebbe inaccettabile.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Aprile 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Zero pietà per chi si comporta da infame.
> 
> Deve restare tranquillo, un Modigliani non può perdere di valore per qualche papera…. O no?
> gli consiglio di iniziare a studiare L’arabo o il turco, perché dopo che fallirà al psg con quello stipendio li sono in quei paesi può finire.
> Come distruggersi la carriera in 6 mesi, dovrebbe ringraziare il pizzaiolo.


In Cina.

Se restava distruggeva la nostra carriera, meglio la sua.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Aprile 2022)

Che cesso Dio santo. Carriera compromessa ormai


----------



## malos (17 Aprile 2022)

Monza is coming...


----------



## sion (17 Aprile 2022)

Leggevo i tifosi Psg e sono inferociti, non lo vogliono più vedere in porta

La collezione di errori è imbarazzante ormai


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Che cesso Dio santo. Carriera compromessa ormai



Mettersi contro il Milan porta male


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> *Leggevo i tifosi Psg e sono inferociti, non lo vogliono più vedere in porta*
> 
> La collezione di errori è imbarazzante ormai



Sarà una goduria quando lo cacceranno.


----------



## Jino (17 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ennesima paperona di Donnarumma, questa volta in campionato contro il Marsiglia.
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Incredibile che fine stia facendo, aldilà dei limiti che potesse anche avere, fuori dalla sua confort zone è un disastro.


----------



## Djici (17 Aprile 2022)

Purtroppo il PSG e ripassato davanti.
Peccato.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Aprile 2022)

Il ragazzo si sta godendo Parigi


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo si sta godendo Parigi



Parigi non si sta godendo lui


----------



## Nomaduk (17 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ennesima paperona di Donnarumma, questa volta in campionato contro il Marsiglia.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


La carriera di questo soggetto è durata un peto. Ora inizierà a fregar soldi alle squadre in stile balotelli per poi finire al monza tra 3/4 anni..


----------



## danjr (17 Aprile 2022)

In questo momento, e non sto scherzando o esagerando, è uno dei portieri più scarsi in circolazione


----------



## Jino (17 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> La carriera di questo soggetto è durata un peto. Ora inizierà a fregar soldi alle squadre in stile balotelli per poi finire al monza tra 3/4 anni..



Tranquillo tra un paio d'anni riuscirà ad entrare nella sfera di protezione juventina ed incredibilmente risorgerà.


----------



## Rudi84 (17 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ennesima paperona di Donnarumma, questa volta in campionato contro il Marsiglia.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Ma guardate che anche qui c'era fallo di Benzema


----------



## malos (17 Aprile 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> Leggevo i tifosi Psg e sono inferociti, non lo vogliono più vedere in porta
> 
> La collezione di errori è imbarazzante ormai


Adesso il pizzettaro darà la colpa a loro. Easy.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Aprile 2022)

Sarà impressione, ma sembra che il Psg non passi più la palla al portiere.

Messi deve fare un monumento al Barcellona.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Aprile 2022)

Il vero scandalo è che continua ad essere il portiere titolare del psg affinché a fine anno il suo faccione possa essere accostato allo scudetto, ormai vinto. 

Una scelta che di logico e calcistico ha nulla ma viene certamente imposta all'allenatore dai piani alti su pressione di Raiola e qualche discutibile dirigente .
Giusto per far capire quanto marcio sia raiola e quanto potere abbia. 

Intanto io godo nel vederlo sprofondare. 
L'ominide che si è ritenuto troppo bravo per giocare da noi e per noi.
L'ominide che ha voltato le spalle a Maldini. 
L'ominide che non ha avuto riconoscenza verso club , maglia e tifosi.


Un pessimo esempio umano e professionale dal quale ogni educatore dovrebbe insegnare al bambino di turno a prendere le distanze ma che il nostro calcio malato celebra come un eroe.

Forza Macedonia non è una gufata al mio paese ma l'urlo di dolore di un tifoso che non si rivede in questo marciume.


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Aprile 2022)

La colpa è nostra che lo abbiamo fischiato a San Siro,da quella sera non è più lui.


----------



## babsodiolinter (17 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ennesima paperona di Donnarumma, questa volta in campionato contro il Marsiglia.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Il famosissimo Modigliani a farfalla..
Esposto al louvre di Parigi...


----------



## Jino (17 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La colpa è nostra che lo abbiamo fischiato a San Siro,da quella sera non è più lui.



E' stato solo uno dei tanti ingredienti... essersene andato in un modo cosi disgustoso è stato l'inizio della sua fine.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Aprile 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' stato solo uno dei tanti ingredienti... essersene andato in un modo cosi disgustoso è stato l'inizio della sua fine.


Il Karma


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Aprile 2022)

E' sicuramente colpa dei fischi di S.Siro


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Aprile 2022)

Di lui tra dieci anni ricorderò solo quella serata in cui raccoglieva i dollari dentro la sua porta.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Di lui tra dieci anni ricorderò solo quella serata in cui raccoglieva i dollari dentro la sua porta.


se ne sarà messo qualcuno nelle mutande sicuro anche se erano finti.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Aprile 2022)

Ma quante papere ha fatto quest'anno? Clamoroso. Sempre più scarso, sempre più grasso.


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Di lui tra dieci anni ricorderò solo quella serata in cui raccoglieva i dollari dentro la sua porta.



Che poi se ci pensi bene è l' immagine che meglio lo rappresenta...Prima ancora delle uscite a farfalla


----------



## malos (17 Aprile 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ma quante papere ha fatto quest'anno? Clamoroso. Sempre più scarso, sempre più grasso.


E sempre più brutto.


----------



## Kayl (17 Aprile 2022)

"Non vedo l'ora che il Milan venga comprato e lui venduto a 40 milioni, questo sprovveduto"

"Grande prestazione per raggiungere questo livello, senza palle"

"Un portiere così rassicurante, capace di enormi cavolate, proprio non va."

"Micropene"

"Un altro che finirà in prestito al West Ham."

"Ti veniamo a prendere se continui così"

"Ci è stato venduto un ragazzo che si fa scivolare addosso la pressione. Secondo me ha un cromosoma di troppo"

"Credo ancora in lui, ma stasera ***-!"


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> "Non vedo l'ora che il Milan venga comprato e lui venduto a 40 milioni, questo sprovveduto"
> 
> "Grande prestazione per raggiungere questo livello, senza palle"
> 
> ...


Fanno sembrare i nostri insulti delle parole di incoraggiamento 

Comunque terribile, ma che ha fatto? Senza senso


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Aprile 2022)

sulla pagina facebook del PSG lo stanno massacrando. Uno scrive: ora capisco perchè l'Italia non si è qualificata al Mondiale, con un portiere del genere.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Aprile 2022)

E "il bello" è che rimarrà titolarissimo della nazionale perché... Boh, per nessun valido motivo. Solo perché viene protetto e levargli il posto sarebbe una specie di umiliazione, quando invece sarebbe solo una cosa giusta


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sulla pagina facebook del PSG lo stanno massacrando. Uno scrive: ora capisco perchè l'Italia non si è qualificata al Mondiale, con un portiere del genere.



Bene, lo devono massacrare


----------



## Pit96 (17 Aprile 2022)

Ma questo poi? L'avete visto? Sembra quando ti capita un errore alla play su fifa


----------



## Shmuk (17 Aprile 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma questo poi? L'avete visto? Sembra quando ti capita un errore alla play su fifa



Terribile.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Aprile 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma questo poi? L'avete visto? Sembra quando ti capita un errore alla play su fifa


Ti sei perso il. 2o gol preso e poi annullato, uscita perfetta.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Aprile 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma questo poi? L'avete visto? Sembra quando ti capita un errore alla play su fifa


  

ma che è ?


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Aprile 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma che è ?



Quello è il comportamento di chi accusa il colpo...Ormai dalla partita con il Real è frastornato e sarà davvero difficile per lui recuperare da un punto di vista psicologico.
Direi che mai come nel suo caso si possa e si debba parlare di Karma... Te ne sei voluto andare da un ambiente in cui eri un idolo per lucrare uno stipendio molto maggiore di quello già immeritato e far prendere al tuo lardoso procuratore una bella commissione e ora ti trovi da mercenario a prenderti fischi e insulti giustamente.
Donnarumma e il suo caso dovrebbero essere un monito ai giovani calciatori quanto Jerry McGuire per i procuratori.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quello è il comportamento di chi accusa il colpo...Ormai dalla partita con il Real è frastornato e sarà davvero difficile per lui recuperare da un punto di vista psicologico.
> Direi che mai come nel suo caso si possa e si debba parlare di Karma... Te ne sei voluto andare da un ambiente in cui eri un idolo per lucrare uno stipendio molto maggiore di quello già immeritato e far prendere al tuo lardoso procuratore una bella commissione e ora ti trovi da mercenario a prenderti fischi e insulti giustamente.
> Donnarumma e il suo caso dovrebbero essere un monito ai giovani calciatori quanto Jerry McGuire per i procuratori.



Per non dimenticare:


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per non dimenticare:



Infatti. Dollarumma nasce proprio da lì


----------



## Cataldinho (18 Aprile 2022)

Uscita a farfalle d'autore, un classico del suo repertorio


----------



## malos (18 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quello è il comportamento di chi accusa il colpo...Ormai dalla partita con il Real è frastornato e sarà davvero difficile per lui recuperare da un punto di vista psicologico.
> Direi che mai come nel suo caso si possa e si debba parlare di Karma... Te ne sei voluto andare da un ambiente in cui eri un idolo per lucrare uno stipendio molto maggiore di quello già immeritato e far prendere al tuo lardoso procuratore una bella commissione e ora ti trovi da mercenario a prenderti fischi e insulti giustamente.
> Donnarumma e il suo caso dovrebbero essere un monito ai giovani calciatori quanto Jerry McGuire per i procuratori.


Tutto giusto tranne che per me non è mai stato un idolo. Si capiva subito che era un giocatore prestato da Raiola al Milan e prima o poi se ne sarebbe andato. Poi dopo il primo assurdo rinnovo l'ho sempre detestato.


----------



## mabadi (18 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Adesso che è nudo, tutto viene a galla.
> 
> Non ha neanche il senso deltempo nelle uscite, ma son cose che si sapevano.
> 
> L'errore ci sta, non ci sta mancare i fondamentali genetici.


l'ordine dei giornalisti (ma tutti i sistemi dove ci sono ordini che applicano le sanzioni agli iscritti non funzionano) dovrebbe aprire un'inchiesta e radiare chi in mala fede ha esaltato un portiere mediocre.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Aprile 2022)

Qui si parla ancora di piu della sua orrenda uscita palla al piede direttamente in rimessa laterale. Una roba immonda! I tifosi del Psg stanno impazzendo davvero. Un florilegio di insulti indirizzato verso Averell 99. Donnarumma figlio di p essendo ovviamente la piu quotata.

C'è un tifoso parigino che ha scritto questo tweet.
"Donnarumma. Perché? Chi è questo uomo con quelle orecchie giganti. Cose vuole da noi?

Ho pianto dal ridere leggendo i commenti dei tifosi del PSG. Spettacolo puro.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Aprile 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma che è ?


Non avevo letto il tuo post Now, proprio adesso stavo parlando di questa azione assurda. Un ebete assoluto Averell 99


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> l'ordine dei giornalisti (ma tutti i sistemi dove ci sono ordini che applicano le sanzioni agli iscritti non funzionano) dovrebbe aprire un'inchiesta e radiare chi in mala fede ha esaltato un portiere mediocre.


Caressa nemmeno un mese fa : guai a dire che Maignan è meglio di Donnarumma.


----------



## Viulento (18 Aprile 2022)

che soddisfazioni che mi dai.

continua cosi.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il vero scandalo è che continua ad essere il portiere titolare del psg affinché a fine anno il suo faccione possa essere accostato allo scudetto, ormai vinto.
> 
> Una scelta che di logico e calcistico ha nulla ma viene certamente imposta all'allenatore dai piani alti su pressione di Raiola e qualche discutibile dirigente .
> Giusto per far capire quanto marcio sia raiola e quanto potere abbia.
> ...


Al PSG la meritocrazia non sanno cosa sia. È la squadra più difficile da allenare.


----------



## malos (18 Aprile 2022)

A parte il livore sacrosanto, non ricordo un portiere anche di medio/basso livello infilare una serie di topiche così frequenti. Il mistero è perché ancora lo facciano giocare, dovrebbe pagare lui per farlo.


----------



## Solo (18 Aprile 2022)

Comincio a pensare che sia a rischio carriera.


----------



## malos (18 Aprile 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Qui si parla ancora di piu della sua orrenda uscita palla al piede direttamente in rimessa laterale. Una roba immonda! I tifosi del Psg stanno impazzendo davvero. Un florilegio di insulti indirizzato verso Averell 99. Donnarumma figlio di p essendo ovviamente la piu quotata.
> 
> C'è un tifoso parigino che ha scritto questo tweet.
> "Donnarumma. Perché? Chi è questo uomo con quelle orecchie giganti. Cose vuole da noi?
> ...


A scanso d'equivoci spiega loro che noi non lo vogliamo più vedere manco in foto. Che non s'illudano di recapitare al mittente il pacco


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

Apro un parziale fuori tema : raiola è sicuramente il gran visir dei delinquenti ma attenzione che tanti altri dirigenti/procuratori non sono stinchi di santo e sono i primi responsabili della distruzione di molti talenti.
Resto del parere che le rispettive famiglie dovrebbero stare in prima linea nella gestione dei giovani ma la decadenza morale, culturale e dei valori nella quale siamo piombati si ripercuote anche in questi aspetti.
I calciatori ormai sono solo giovani miliardari che al primo contratto importante si fermano.

La nazionale, a partire dalla under 15 per finire a quella under 21 , dovrebbe vigilare sulla crescita morale e tecnica dei nostri ragazzi.
La scelta quindi di dirigenti, selezionatori e allenatori delle giovanili è FONDAMENTALE .
Forse non tutti diverranno calciatori ma sicuramente avremmo formato uomini migliori .


----------



## Sam (18 Aprile 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> E la collezione di farfalle si ingrandisce. Tra un po' dovrà uscire dalla casa per quante ne ha.


Anziché rimorchiare con il più classico “vieni a casa così ti mostro la mia collezione di farfalle” ormai è solito dire “vieni allo stadio così ti mostro la mia collezione di farfalle”.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Anziché rimorchiare con il più classico “vieni a casa così ti mostro la mia collezione di farfalle” ormai è solito dire “vieni allo stadio così ti mostro la mia collezione di farfalle”.


Francamente inizia letteralmente a farmi pena.
Mi aspettavo tutto ciò, sia chiaro, ma sta andando pure oltre le gufate.
Ormai sembra un imbucato su un campo da calcio, uno preso dalla strada e buttato nella mischia.
Il suo procuratore l'ha arricchito ma lo ha professionalmente e umanamente distrutto.

Leggevo tempo fa da fonti attendibili che il ragazzo sia pure una buona forchetta e abbia la tendenza a ingrassare e che al Milan dirigenti e nutrizionisti lo marcavano stretto..


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Ha sempre fatto papere anche qui ma da noi i giornalai sono tutti a libro paga del pizzaiolo e lo dipingevano come un fenomeno assoluto..
In realtà è solo un mediocre che a 17 anni era già alto 2 metri


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ha sempre fatto papere anche qui ma da noi i giornalai sono tutti a libro paga del pizzaiolo e lo dipingevano come un fenomeno assoluto..
> In realtà è solo un mediocre che a 17 anni era già alto 2 metri


La cosa grave è che il gregge va dietro questi pseudo giornalai.
Guarda che qua dentro c'era una marea di gente che definiva gigio top mondo.


----------



## Sam (18 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Francamente inizia letteralmente a farmi pena.
> Mi aspettavo tutto ciò, sia chiaro, ma sta andando pure oltre le gufate.
> Ormai sembra un imbucato su un campo da calcio, uno preso dalla strada e buttato nella mischia.
> Il suo procuratore l'ha arricchito ma lo ha professionalmente e umanamente distrutto.


Io non ce l’ho così tanto con Raiola, invece.
Alla fine, è il giocatore a prendere le decisioni, sia sui contratti che sullo stesso procuratore.

Secondo me, Donnarumma ha avuto troppo credito come bambinello traviato dal procuratore cattivone.
Ma IMHO secondo me la verità è che era un mediocre cue voleva tutto il denaro possibile, e ha scelto il miglior procuratore possibile per i suoi obbiettivi.
Raiola ha fatto il suo dovere: l’ha pompato all’inverosimile, ha usato i suoi appoggi col condor per dipingerlo come il futuro capitano, lo ha reso un idolo per i tifosi nel periodo del peggior Milan dell’ultimo ventennio ecc.

Ma ripeto: non ce l’ho con Raiola. Ha fatto il suo lavoro, e lo ha fatto nella maniera migliore possibile, perché ha massimizzato i profitti su un giocatore mediocre, sia tecnicamente che mentalmente.
Il problema a mio avviso è stato il non accorgerci della cosa e aver rinnovato lui, insieme al milioncino dato a quel bidone del fratello.
Andava sbolognato ai tempi, anziché rinnovato.


----------



## malos (18 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La cosa grave è che il gregge va dietro questi pseudo giornalai.
> Guarda che qua dentro c'era una marea di gente che definiva gigio top mondo.


Vero eravamo in pochi a vederlo per com'è realmente, un superpompato.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io non ce l’ho così tanto con Raiola, invece.
> Alla fine, è il giocatore a prendere le decisioni, sia sui contratti che sullo stesso procuratore.
> 
> Secondo me, Donnarumma ha avuto troppo credito come bambinello traviato dal procuratore cattivone.
> ...


Se vai a leggere la storia di Donnarumma e Raiola capirai che le cose non stanno esattamente così. 

Donnarumma è la creatura per eccellenza di raiola.
Un investimento che parte da molto lontano e sul quale il suino ha lavorato con dedizione e pazienza. 
Un rapporto malato che ha portato alla distruzione professionale di quello che poteva essere un talento.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2022)

Le solite uscite straordinarie di Donnarumma.


----------



## Masanijey (18 Aprile 2022)

La cosa che mi rode è che nonostante la goduria nel vederlo sfarfallare così in campo, lui comunque il 27 del mese si becca circa 700 mila euro, e questo si ripeterà per i prossimi anni a prescindere dal numero di papere. 
Quindi non me lo vedo proprio a casa sua a disperarsi per i fischi e le critiche.
In sostanza credo che il karma stia facendo il suo lavoro molto meno di quanto pensiamo.


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Aprile 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi rode è che nonostante la goduria nel vederlo sfarfallare così in campo, lui comunque il 27 del mese si becca circa 700 mila euro, e questo si ripeterà per i prossimi anni.
> Quindi non me lo vedo proprio a casa sua a disperarsi per i fischi e le critiche.
> In sostanza credo che il karma stia facendo il suo lavoro molto meno di quanto pensiamo.



Bè magari non si strapperà i capelli ma essere fischiato sonoramente dal tuo pubblico e ricevere gli sguardi arrabbiati dei tuoi compagni non deve essere bello. Puoi anche essere straricco ma se nel tuo lavoro fai defecare psicologicamente bene non stai.


----------



## Stylox10 (18 Aprile 2022)

Nella stessa partita…

https://twitter.com/jbbbb_7/status/1515793893123633157?s=21&t=VWPJD9NUkCQ5PVBnvBynAg


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Incredibile che fine stia facendo, aldilà dei limiti che potesse anche avere, fuori dalla sua confort zone è un disastro.


è sempre stato scarso e lo sapevo che la sua debolezza mentale lo avrebbe portato a picco, ma così tanto forse non lo speravo neanche io


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

L'aspetto assurdo è che le tante giustificazioni che all'epoca sentivo al Milan ora la sento in nazionale.

Il nuovo mantra azzurro ora è che in nazionale deve comunque giocare a prescindere da tutto perché dietro lui c'è il nulla.
Intanto lui fa papere col club e papere in azzurro e ai probabili suoi sostituti non viene nemmeno data la possibilità di mettersi in mostra e così accade che top club è top club a prescindere e i vari consigli,cragno e compagnia bella sono inadeguati a prescindere.
Ovviamente sempre gli stessi geni dicevano che Donnarumma al psg sarebbe stato titolare perché navas è inferiore. 
Del resto stiamo solo parlando di uno che da titolare del Madrid ha vinto 3 champions. 
Robetta.

Benvenuti nel paese delle banane.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ennesima paperona di Donnarumma, questa volta in campionato contro il Marsiglia.
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Puagahahhaahahahah mi rode ancora l'Europeo vinto, altrimenti tutto va come speravo


----------



## jacky (18 Aprile 2022)

Non è una paperona. Comunque Psg poi ha vinto


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Puagahahhaahahahah mi rode ancora l'Europeo vinto, altrimenti tutto va come speravo


Tranquillo, nemmeno se ne è accorto della vittoria.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Non è una paperona. Comunque Psg poi ha vinto


Un'uscita nell'area piccola da autentico dominatore dell'area di rigore e che dona sicurezza a un reparto difensivo intero.

Dal vincere per Donnarumma al vincere nonostante Donnarumma è un attimo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Non è una paperona. Comunque Psg poi ha vinto


Ha regalato un gol all'avversario, peggio di così non poteva fare.


----------



## sunburn (18 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo tutto ciò, sia chiaro, ma sta andando pure oltre le gufate.
> Ormai sembra un imbucato su un campo da calcio, uno preso dalla strada e buttato nella mischia.


Io l’ho sempre considerato sopravvalutato e non condividevo i panegirici fatti anche da molti nostri compagni di tifo, ma sinceramente non pensavo sarebbe precipitato così tanto.
Comunque sia è ancora giovane e può rimettersi in carreggiata, ma dovrebbe rivedere un po’ di cose.

L’unica cosa certa è che con la difficoltà che abbiamo noi quest’anno a fare gol, con lui in porta a quest’ora saremmo in lotta per il quarto posto, quindi non possiamo che ringraziarlo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Aprile 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> A scanso d'equivoci spiega loro che noi non lo vogliamo più vedere manco in foto. Che non s'illudano di recapitare al mittente il pacco


Grande Malos non ti preoccupare lo fermo io Averell 99. All'aeroporto le Bourget, ho qualche amico che lavora lì. Basta solo una telefonata e Dollarman salta

Sai cosa dicono i tifosi del Psg :" Mamma mia i milanisti ci avevano avvisato sulle sue debolezze e avevano stra ragione". Qui tutti stanno rimpiangendo Navas . 
Intanto io mi bevo un buon tè a la menta, sereno e felice del declino di Averell 99.
Benzema gli ha tolto tutte le sue sicurezze , lo ha letteralmente ucciso dal punto di vista psicologico.. Solo per quel gol darei il pallone d'oro a Karim the dream. Mamma mia come godo!!


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Grande Malos non ti preoccupare lo fermo io Averell 99. All'aeroporto le Bourget, ho qualche amico che lavora lì. Basta solo una telefonata e Dollarman salta
> 
> Sai cosa dicono i tifosi del Psg :" Mamma mia i milanisti ci avevano avvisato sulle sue debolezze e avevano stra ragione". Qui tutti stanno rimpiangendo Navas .
> Intanto io mi bevo un buon tè a la menta, sereno e felice del declino di Averell 99.
> Benzema gli ha tolto tutte le sue sicurezze , lo ha letteralmente ucciso dal punto di vista psicologico.. Solo per quel gol darei il pallone d'oro a Karim the dream. Mamma mia come godo!!


Ma è vero che dentro lo spogliatoio psg Donnarumma è visto come un pargolo raccomandato e viziato?
Pare che i senatori siano tutti con navas, neymar in prima fila.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma è vero che dentro lo spogliatoio psg Donnarumma è visto come un pargolo raccomandato e viziato?
> Pare che i senatori siano tutti con navas, neymar in prima fila.


Ciao Diavolo. Assolutamente vera la tua affermazione. Nello spogliatoio Navas è amato da tutti grande campione, umile e bella persona. Da quando è arrivato l'ebete di 2 metri il clan sud americano non vede di buon occhio il fatto di aver messo in discussione Keylor Navas . Secondo me, l'ipotesi di un ritorno in Italia sponda Juve non è assolutamente da scartare sopratutto se Zidane diventa il nuova allenatore del Psg.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Aprile 2022)

In un primo momento sembrava avesse mancato completamente la presa invece la palla l'ha presa a mani aperte una cosa che a scuola calcio o oratorio ti insegnano non fare, usare sempre i pugni.

Ma a questo nessuno gli spiega come si fa?


----------

